# Lightroom 4 Edit In Photoshop CS6 sRGB Issue



## lastcoyote (Aug 8, 2013)

Hi I wonder if anyone can help with this strange 'bug'?

I have Lightroom 4 which is showing as version 4.4 with Camera Raw 7.4.
I've created some external editor presets depending on the type of file I want to 'Edit In' to Photoshop.
They are all basically set to PSD's, 16bit, 300ppi and then either color space set to ProPhoto RGB (lightroom default), AdobeRGB (1998) or sRGB. 

When I Edit In a lightroom adjusted raw file (CR2) to Photoshop using my Presets that I've mentioned above all work correctly and open up the file with the correct settings and color space EXCEPT the preset that is set to open as color space sRGB. This instead opens to AdobeRGB 

Now I've actually got a little further with this problem in that I've worked out that it seems to because of the Workflow options in the Camera Raw version of my Photoshop CS6 which happens to be version 8.1.
So If I open a CR2 file straight from Photoshop it pops up the Camera Raw window and at the bottom where it shows the workflow settings if I click on that and change it to sRGB for the color space if I then go back to lightroom and Edit In a file to Photoshop with my sRGB preset it now works and opens up with the sRGB color space. 

Anyone know why this is happening? I wouldn't have thought that the Workflow settings in Camera Raw of Photoshop would have any influence on my Edit In preset settings in lightroom.

This hasn't always happened as far as I'm aware. Maybe it's started from an update to Photoshop and its Camera Raw version ??

Anyone shed any light on this for me?


----------



## lastcoyote (Aug 9, 2013)

seems I'm not the only one with this issue. this person in the link below explains exactly the problem and I get the same behaviour with the other colour space settings too depending on what is set in Photoshops camera raw 8.1 workflow output color space:

http://feedback.photoshop.com/photoshop_family/topics/lightroom_4_4_1_edit_in_ps_cs6_with_srgb_configured_opens_in_acr_color_space_instead

annoyingly when I log in to that forum in the link above it doesn't seem to show me as being logged in so I can't reply to the thread :-\

anyone else able to shed any light on this issue? I guess the answer to that is No as no one has replied so far


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 9, 2013)

lastcoyote said:


> Hi I wonder if anyone can help with this strange 'bug'?
> 
> I have Lightroom 4 which is showing as version 4.4 with Camera Raw 7.4.
> I've created some external editor presets depending on the type of file I want to 'Edit In' to Photoshop.
> ...


Your comment about sending a edited CR2 file from Lightroom to Photoshop doesn't seem correct to me.


As far as I am aware, you cannot edit a RAW CR2 image in Lightroom. Lightroom saves edit settings in a database. And renders a copy in a different format for various uses. 


If you want to move a edited image from Lightroom to Photoshop, it is done by:

1. Rendering a modified Lightroom copy in tif/psd format for Photoshop to edit.

or 

2. Rendering a unedited copy in tif/psd format for Photoshop to edit

or

Opening the original CR2 file in Photoshop where it will take on your Photoshop presets. 

You make the choice when you select "edit in Photoshop" from Lightroom.

So, if you are using the third option and asking to edit the unchanged CR2 file in Photoshop, your Photoshop settings will be applied, since there is nothing from Lightroom in the CR2 file.

The premise of Lightroom is to NEVER change a raw file.

Assuming you know all the above, and have selected to edit a copy in PSD format in Photoshop using sRGB, I gather that Photoshop is overriding the color space. There is a check box in the preferences "Prefer Adobe Camera Raw for Supported Raw Files" that might cause Camera Raw to override and settings from Lightroom.


----------



## lastcoyote (Aug 10, 2013)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> lastcoyote said:
> 
> 
> > Hi I wonder if anyone can help with this strange 'bug'?
> ...



yep you've missunderstood me...or maybe I should have been clearer.
i mean when I've made the adjustments in LR and then Edit In to photoshop with one of my Presets as I explained above...settings being PSD, 16 bit, 300ppi and then a colour space....sRGB for example being the one that gets lost/overridden as LR passes the copy and opens it as PSD in photoshop.

if you look at the link I put in my previous post above it explains it well from someone else who has identified the issue. i've also got Julieanne Kost on the case too. She's passed it on to the Adobe Internal Tech team.

i've already tried turning "Prefer Adobe Camera Raw for Supported Raw Files" option off and it makes no difference. thanks though.


----------



## gbchriste (Aug 11, 2013)

Sounds like most likely Adobe Camera Raw is acting as a middle man between LR and PS. ACR probably has some exposed functions and interfaces that allow external programs to interact with it and so LR is funneling the CR2 through ACR, to get it to PS. It sounds like an oversight or bug in the interface specification that let's the ACR color space setting override the setting being sent in from the external program.

That's all just conjecture but I'm a software engineer and designer by trade and training and it certainly sounds like a classic case of a faulty interface specification between two or more interacting processes.


----------

